# Question about reverse t3 ratio...



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

so it's the ratio between free T3 and Reverse T3 that's important? My reverse T3 was 19(11-32 is the range from the lab) did I need to plug everything into this equation that I found? free T3x100divided by reverse T3? should I go by the answer? I got 10.52(might be wrong, math isn't my best subject) or just go by the lab results? I got the equation from another thyroid board and at stopthethryoidmadness.com, I 'm sure I read that reverse T3 should be 20 or higher? so with my answer(10.52) just wondering if maybe there is an issue going on? or maybe I am making something out of nothing?:confused0018:

I am not stressing about this but don't know if I have wrong or right information~and if it's a conversion problem then I'd like to know and maybe I need new/different meds? Gee Hope this post isn't confusing!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> so it's the ratio between free T3 and Reverse T3 that's important? My reverse T3 was 19(11-32 is the range from the lab) did I need to plug everything into this equation that I found? free T3x100divided by reverse T3? should I go by the answer? I got 10.52(might be wrong, math isn't my best subject) or just go by the lab results? I got the equation from another thyroid board and at stopthethryoidmadness.com, I 'm sure I read that reverse T3 should be 20 or higher? so with my answer(10.52) just wondering if maybe there is an issue going on? or maybe I am making something out of nothing?:confused0018:
> 
> I am not stressing about this but don't know if I have wrong or right information~and if it's a conversion problem then I'd like to know and maybe I need new/different meds? Gee Hope this post isn't confusing!!


Here is all you ever wanted to know about rT3 and more.

http://thyroid-rt3.com/whatis.htm

I believe I read the same thing somewhere about doing the math. What was your Free T3?

With the RT3 labwork, you are not necessarily looking for a Reverse T3 result high in the range, though that in itself can be a good clue. Instead, you are looking for a problem in the ratio between the RT3 and the Free T3. i.e dividing the Free T3 by the Reverse T3 (Free T3 ÷ RT3). For healthy amounts of RT3, The ratio result should be 20 or larger. If lower, you have a problem.

If you use the total T3, you are looking for a ratio greater than 10. If lower, you have a problem. Note that the unit of measurements for the RT3 and Free T3 are often different on your labwork and will need to be changed in order to be the same.

http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/reverse-t3/


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

My free T3 was 2.97pg/mL
reverse T3 was 19 ng/dL so my calculations are wrong because the units of measurement are different and I don't know how to figure it out so they'd be the same.

thanks for the link, I do understand about RT3, just wasn't sure if I have a problem.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

BuffyFan said:


> so it's the ratio between free T3 and Reverse T3 that's important? My reverse T3 was 19(11-32 is the range from the lab) did I need to plug everything into this equation that I found? free T3x100divided by reverse T3? should I go by the answer? I got 10.52(might be wrong, math isn't my best subject) or just go by the lab results? I got the equation from another thyroid board and at stopthethryoidmadness.com, I 'm sure I read that reverse T3 should be 20 or higher? so with my answer(10.52) just wondering if maybe there is an issue going on? or maybe I am making something out of nothing?:confused0018:
> 
> I am not stressing about this but don't know if I have wrong or right information~and if it's a conversion problem then I'd like to know and maybe I need new/different meds? Gee Hope this post isn't confusing!!


The reverse T3 hypothesis is considered spurious at best--you are really doing WAY too much math on your results.

If you have a doctor that buys into the idea that you have the problem with rT3, the treatment is T3 only medication (cytomel) for a short period (a few weeks) to "reset" the mechanism, and then you go back to your regular medication.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

Oh, sometimes I just HAVE to know!:winking0014: I did post the question at the Elaine Moore forum and she said that if free T3 is measured in pg and RT3 is in ng then the ratio should be greater than 19(if I read that correctly)

so i've been reading that if there is a an overabundance of RT3 it blocks the ability of cell receptors receive regular T3 and hypo symptoms result...now, with my second labs I was only on synthroid...levels looked good but I still had all my symptoms, then put on armour symptoms went away but sleep issues and being tired all the time...then all symptoms came back before my next appointment and this recent blood test tsh, free t3 and free t4 have all dropped and are low....just trying to figure out what's going on.  tired of being tired and body aching like I worked out really hard but didn't work out.

I am going to request more tests and also test for gluten sensitivity as well.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> Oh, sometimes I just HAVE to know!:winking0014: I did post the question at the Elaine Moore forum and she said that if free T3 is measured in pg and RT3 is in ng then the ratio should be greater than 19(if I read that correctly)
> 
> so i've been reading that if there is a an overabundance of RT3 it blocks the ability of cell receptors receive regular T3 and hypo symptoms result...now, with my second labs I was only on synthroid...levels looked good but I still had all my symptoms, then put on armour symptoms went away but sleep issues and being tired all the time...then all symptoms came back before my next appointment and this recent blood test tsh, free t3 and free t4 have all dropped and are low....just trying to figure out what's going on.  tired of being tired and body aching like I worked out really hard but didn't work out.
> 
> I am going to request more tests and also test for gluten sensitivity as well.


 Buffy; have you had a ferritin test? If you are low in ferritin, I do believe that may factor in here re the receptor site.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Antibodies and immunoglobulins come in to play also w/ the receptor sites.

I hate this for you. Like to see you back in that gym enjoying life.


----------

